# Which style rims look best w/Quicksilver Metallic?



## silvergoat2k6 (Jul 4, 2006)

Chrome? Hyper Black? Hyper Silver?

I'm getting ready to select some new rims for my '06, and would welcome other's opinions, thanks!

Dean


----------



## dridgrunner (Jan 31, 2006)

*hyper black for stealthy look*

i like ur color car. I think it would look good w the black rims with a silver or chrome ring around the outer edge they look pretty sharp. I have a black on black and am thinking about getting those right after i do my cam upgrade in e few weeks. 
Just curious what do you plan to do w ur stock rims and tires after ur new purchase? If selling i may be interested!
thanks, david


----------



## silvergoat2k6 (Jul 4, 2006)

I definitely plan on selling the stock 18"s after I get some new rims on, to help offset the cost.

Right now I'm trying to decide between one of two rims...one is chrome, the other is hyper black. I'd still like to see what hyper black looks like in person before making a final decision. Perhaps this weekend I can head over to one of the local stores and take a look at some.


----------



## dridgrunner (Jan 31, 2006)

let me know if u post some pics of the new rims. I would b interested in the 18s also if the $$ right
Thanks, David


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

I think these would look very nice on your car:










19" AZA Z-15's in Hyper Dark Silver.


----------



## enjracing (Jun 7, 2006)

those look killer. what width tire?


----------



## radioboy (Jun 21, 2006)

Right now I'm trying to decide between one of two rims...one is chrome said:


> Can't go wrong with chrome or silver finish...especially on a silver car.
> Black is just way too pimp for me.


----------



## J.E.T. (Sep 30, 2005)

I'm running Ronals in chrome now but might be switching them out to Nogaro chromes. Chrome rims are the only way to go with a silver car IMO........also keep it clean, thin five spoke looks best, no mesh or multi-spokes.

JET


----------



## Pavia (Apr 28, 2006)

I always liked the Rally II's from original Goats. Too bad I can't find any in 18", that would killer on quicksilver with PMD centercaps. Old school...:cool


----------



## silvergoat2k6 (Jul 4, 2006)

I've decided that I'm going to go with the chrome 18"x8.5" ADR Sterling wheels.


----------



## LS2FAST (Jul 22, 2005)

I like these...


----------



## t0ny (Oct 5, 2005)




----------

